# [OFF] Serveur dédié OpenBSD

## 404_crazy

Bonjour,

J'ai une petite question, je vous la pose sur ce forum car je sait la rapidité et l'efficacité des réponses ici.

Je cherche une offre d'hébergement pour un serveur dédié sous OpenBSD avec comme critères de choix les GTI/GTR ainsi que les perf.

PS: Si vous avez des expériences a ce sujet n'hésitez pas  :Wink: 

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Jacqueline

Il  faut poser la question à Icodia, hébergeur OpenBSD.

Un petit problème des BSD en serveur dédié est que si on utilise les  chflags avec les  securelevels, pour bien tout vérouiller, il faut être devant la bécane pour rebooter et abaisser le secure level pour pouvoir enlever les chflags et faire une modif de conf.. si elle est nécessaire. 

L'autre solution est la réinstall du système, mais ça va très vite, après on verrouille avec les chflags (  un script  on adapte à ses besoins )

 Mais ça donne un serveur blindé.. ( ce qui fait l'intéret des BSD , c'est un plus par rapport à Linux.)

 Un chflag   particulier pour les fichiers de logs, permet d'ajouter des logs , mais pas de les effacer , ainsi un intrus ne peut effacer ses traces....

http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=securelevel&apropos=0&sektion=0&manpath=OpenBSD+Current&arch=i386&format=html

http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=chflags&apropos=0&sektion=0&manpath=OpenBSD+Current&arch=i386&format=html

http://www.openbsd101.com/security.html

Autre hébergeur assez arrangeant : Os2switch, une petite boite

----------

